# Mailserver ohne Internet



## AndreG (15. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde gerne bei mir zu Hause auf dem Suse 10.0 ein Mailserver einrichten. Jedoch soll dieser ohne Internetanbindung laufen.

Was brauche ich in diesem Fall? Und voralledingen wie muß ich ihn einrichten?

Ich habe schon einige Anleitungen dazu gefunden jedoch greifen diese alle auf ein Mailkonto im Inet zu und das habe ich hier nicht.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## andy72 (15. März 2007)

Die Frage ist, ob Du einen SMTP oder POP/IMAP Server haben bzw installieren willst. Du kannst natürlich im Intranet einen SMTP oder Pop etc installieren, und brauchst auch kein Internet dazu.

Andy


----------



## AndreG (15. März 2007)

Moin,

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Also es sieht so aus, dass ich hier einen Rechner mit Suse10.0 stehen hab auf dem ich "Entwickeln" will. Der Rechner steht in einem eigenem VLAN und hat nur Zugriff auf mein NAS. Was auch so bleiben sollte.

Das Problem ist, dass ich nun aber die Mailfunctionen der Scripte die ich schreibe local auf dieser Maschine testen will. Sprich ich brauche einen Server, wo er die Mails hinschicken kann und von wo ich sie wieder z.B mit Kmail wieder abholen kann (mit IMAP wäre schon).

Mfg Andre


----------



## andy72 (15. März 2007)

Unter SuSE kannst Du einfach einen SMTP und Imap/Pop3 installieren -SuSE stellt die "normalen" Systeme (nicht die Enterprise Versionen) für den lokalen User bereit,das heisst,sofern Du an der Firewall und an den Einstellungen der Server nix änderst,sind diese NUR lokal erreichbar und arbeiten auch nur auf localhost-ebene.

Als Software für SMTPkannst Du Postfix verwenden,derlässt sich später auch einfach konfigurieren und alsPOP3 kannst Du "qpopper" nehmen.Diese Pakete sind standardmässig sogar schon installiert *glaub* - wenn nicht,kannst Du das im YasT2 machen


----------

